# Tweaking a Delta 32-100 plate joiner



## KGRRSteve (Dec 12, 2012)

Bought a 32-100 plate joiner a few months back off from Craig's List. Couldn't pass up the deal.

Did some reading, and from what little information was out there it seemed like people liked the unit, but found the foot operated feed mechanism to be the weak point. So for fun, I disconnected the cable and foot pedal and built a simple lever arm to feed the cutter into the work piece.

I haven't put it to the test yet and I don't know if I really need this kind of unit (which seems geared more towards higher volume biscuit slot cutting than the Porter Cable hand unit I have been using).

Anybody have experience with, or thoughts about, this unit?


----------



## KGRRSteve (Dec 12, 2012)

A couple of reference links:

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledgebase/StationaryBiscuit_Joiners.html

http://www.normstools.com/images/normstools/32-100.shtml


----------



## KGRRSteve (Dec 12, 2012)

Nobody here has used one?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but I just found it.

I've had a Delta 32-100 for many years. I only use it for face frame stock but it really excels at that. I added an air cylinder because the original food feed didn't work that well. The rest of the machine works great.








http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o159/rmccomas0043/BJLarge.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]


----------



## KGRRSteve (Dec 12, 2012)

I like that air cylinder mod. What kind of control valve is that? Can you control the cutter feed rate with it?

So far I've been really happy with the simple hand lever I'm using. I've only used it on 1/2 dozen projects (at most), but it does a nice job and it's quick to locate and clamp stock and cut consistent slots.


----------

